# Guitar hero 3 reinstallation "error 1723"



## Zombyyy (Dec 24, 2014)

I got a really annoying and though extensive internet research, unfixable problem with guitar hero 3 

few weeks ago I removed the game manually from my pc, I didnt knew that it had an uninstall exe >_< 

The Problem is now that I want to install the game again and I cant do it because apperantly there are missing some dll files. 

here is the error message: Error 1723. There is a problem with this windows installer package. A DLL requiered for this install to complete could not be run. Contact our support personnel or package vendor. Action AwlMsiUninstall, entry:[email protected], libary: C:\...\AWL.dll


I tried downloading the dll files and it didnt work. I also tried those stupid dll repair tools which want you to buy them and pay a **** lot of money for it. I tried to delete every left data of the game from my pc too, that also didnt worked.

Is there any solution to this besides resetting my whole system?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try the freeware Windows Installer CleanUp Utility from Microsoft.

If that doesn't fix it, use Revo Uninstaller (30 days free trial version) to uninstall Guitar Hero before reinstalling it.


----------

